# Can't wait for paint creek opener !



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Well the opener for trout, I'm surprised no one opened a tread on PC . I plan on getting out for little bit. I'll probably start at dutton or teinken and might hit Rochester late next week.

What everyone's go to on opening day ? For my it's a beaded prince, brown wooly bugger or the purple cluster f$&@ made by a member on here . I think I have one left and it never fails me.


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

I will be fishing that Monday sometime most likely


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ill b fishin the lower for steel

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Is most of the river wadable? I've been out along the trail a couple times recently, and the water looked pretty fast and deep. I've never fished out there, but would like to try.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

It's wadable there are some mile plus stretches where i never step out . But I always run into deer walking through the woods, never had any issues ,it's just nic to see them . Also the lower part has some good holes , but there is a lot of foot traffic


----------



## Getanybumps (Jan 4, 2014)

There has to be plenty of fish above the dam below the dam and in the creek 
Might go hit it up today for a bit


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

The PC is very wadable. There are a few deep holes that I've found but none that would go past my waders. current has never been an issue for me. 

I stick to wooly buggers for the opener, in black, olive, and brown. The olive color is a nice color scheme. In fact for most of the season I almost exclusively use a copperhead olive green caddis which produces majority of my fish. 

I've played around with colors but I haven't experimented with fly sizes. Anyone have a hook size for nymphs that works well?


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

14 and 16 are the sizes I keep, princes and copper johns


----------



## surfcaster (Jun 5, 2013)

HHmmmmm....any one else curious where they put those 600 20" browns at in the clinton? just sayn


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope  not at all


----------



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

Lubbs said:


> Well the opener for trout, I'm surprised no one opened a tread on PC . I plan on getting out for little bit. I'll probably start at dutton or teinken and might hit Rochester late next week.
> 
> What everyone's go to on opening day ? For my it's a beaded prince, brown wooly bugger or the purple cluster f$&@ made by a member on here . I think I have one left and it never fails me.


I've been meaning to try PC. Where do start off on Tienken? Dutton?

maybe theres a map on the web?


----------



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

Lubbs said:


> Well the opener for trout, I'm surprised no one opened a tread on PC . I plan on getting out for little bit. I'll probably start at dutton or teinken and might hit Rochester late next week.
> 
> What everyone's go to on opening day ? For my it's a beaded prince, brown wooly bugger or the purple cluster f$&@ made by a member on here . I think I have one left and it never fails me.


I use a spinning reel with a 7' rod. can I use this with your trout set up you mentioned here? or something similar? what do y'all suggest? any good Youtubes (I know theres tons) you all can recommend with the gear im using for trout?


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Doesn't matter on the rod I use a fly rod and I have a 10 ft spinning rod I use on paint creek just make sure you have a good fly and enough weight on your line . Go through the old posts on here, that how I found what flys to use and when


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

surfcaster said:


> HHmmmmm....any one else curious where they put those 600 20" browns at in the clinton? just sayn



Shhhh there was no mini stockerfest on the clinton this year or last year  I can tell you from previous experience that they don't stay in the stocking location very long. I have a pretty good idea of where they could be now. I think I'll try a couple holes on the creek tomorrow tomorrow then head to the clinton for some of those mutants.


----------



## vpsihop1 (Apr 6, 2014)

had some fun on paint today, got skunked but only out for a couple hours, the fun was watching the CO hand out tickets to a group that didnt have license,s and where fishing bait! lol! does paint have any eels? saw some wierd slithering fish kinda tan.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

There are tons of these

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/2743

Caught one today, they are a pretty neat native.


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ya those upper clinton stockers sure are mutants! Most of the ones me and fishing buddy have caught had very beat up tails, a few fish barely even had a tail! In 3or4 outings on the upper I did find one steelhead on some gravel and hooked it but got off. Man I know they're had to be alot of steelhead above yates they've been jumping it for almost a month now! They are so hard to find once they get up! Do you guys think majority go up into PC or go further up clinton? I did manage to pull 1 very nice resident/native mint condition 20in brown from up around AH. I'll post a pic.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## surfcaster (Jun 5, 2013)

Very surprised that at first light there was only three of us on the river. Was awesome. Momma deer and her baby was following us around. Lost one the first cast. Caught a small rainbow for the first fish. Water is WAY low. I've fished ditches with more flow. Landed a nice 14 3/4" brown, beautiful colored and fought like a beast. Bugger knew right where every stick in the creek was. Was amazed I worked him out of there.

Took McCain from these forums out with me for his first trout trip. Lucky guy landed two beautiful, if small browns. No HUGE fish or steelhead sighted but still a beautiful morning. 

We went to the clinton later, yeah those fish are rough....The pale aqua blue color of the water from the water treatment plant discharge upstream makes such a pretty sight....bletch....hope I can get that stuff off my lines and guides...

Low water after all that snow does not bode well for this summer me thinks

Overall it was a good trout opener, its not the UP's brookies I usually chase on this day, but think I got McCain hooked, we'll see for sure tomorrow morning...

Always an adventure. 

Will post pics monday or so, still going at it....must sleep for a bit then head back out.


----------



## faceindisguise85 (Nov 6, 2011)

vpsihop1 said:


> does paint have any eels? saw some wierd slithering fish kinda tan.


Caught this in my net today










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vpsihop1 (Apr 6, 2014)

faceindisguise85 said:


> Caught this in my net today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea! What is that?


----------

